# ___DAYTON AND OG CAMBELL ZENITH KNOCK OFF CHIPS___



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*Here I have some brand new porcelain/metal Dayton and New Old Stock Original Cambell, Ca Zenith knock off chips.. Call or text me if your interested. (562)276-6005 -Chapo
*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*Here is 3 OG Cadillac Dayton (Rare!!!) porcelain/metal chips..
*


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*Here I have some Blue and Gold (RARE!!!) Dayton plastic emblems.*.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*Here I have New Old Stock OG Cambell, Ca Zenith Impala with the gear ring ** (rare) *_*porcelain/metal knock off** chips.
*



















_


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*Here I have some New Old Stock OG cambell, Ca Zenith bicentennial knock off chips..











*


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*Here I have 5 OG Cambell, Ca Zenith eagles with the gear ring around the chip. *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice shit


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what's the ticket on the black dayton and the black zeniths Chapo?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

DeeLoc said:


> what's the ticket on the black dayton and the black zeniths Chapo?


Pm sent..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

509Rider said:


> Nice shit


Thanx bro..


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

im interstead in the dayton black and white flags how much can also trade some zenith of cali chips im local in O.C. and work in L.B.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have some New Old Stock OG cambell, Ca Zenith bicentennial knock off chips..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have 5 OG Cambell, Ca Zenith eagles with the gear ring around the chip. *


OG SHIT...TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> im interstead in the dayton black and white flags how much can also trade some zenith of cali chips im local in O.C. and work in L.B.


Call or text me at 562-276-6005 -Chapo


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice stuff. Should sell fast.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

How much for both sets??


MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have 5 OG Cambell, Ca Zenith eagles with the gear ring around the chip. *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

You have a PM


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

how much on the white and black dayton chips


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have 5 OG Cambell, Ca Zenith eagles with the gear ring around the chip. *


cuanto???
shipped to 94553??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

MR.LAC said:


> Call or text me at 562-276-6005 -Chapo


Chapo, you need to clean you storage more often, I wonder what else you find in the storage................


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have some Blue and Gold (RARE!!!) Dayton plastic emblems.*.


*need price on blue wheel chips*


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Chapo shoot me a price on the blue Dayton chips. Thanks


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have some Blue and Gold (RARE!!!) Dayton plastic emblems.*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for blue chips shipped to 78221


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have New Old Stock OG Cambell, Ca Zenith Impala with the gear ring ** (rare) *_*porcelain/metal knock off** chips.
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Ticket on these babies? shipped to 93906


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have some Blue and Gold (RARE!!!) Dayton plastic emblems.*.


SOLD!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have New Old Stock OG Cambell, Ca Zenith Impala with the gear ring ** (rare) *_*porcelain/metal knock off** chips.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Blue chips SOLD!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have some New Old Stock OG cambell, Ca Zenith bicentennial knock off chips..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

I even SOLD the other Rare Zenith chips I did get to post up.. No joke!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.LAC said:


> I even SOLD the other Rare Zenith chips I did get to post up.. No joke!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what other goodies do you have stashed....those campbell impala logos are rare...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Have any 2-1/4" zeniths chips left?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.LAC said:


> I even SOLD the other Rare Zenith chips I did get to post up.. No joke!


 :biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

_









_HOW MUCH FOR THESE?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup:


Thanks for the business homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

lone star said:


> what other goodies do you have stashed....those campbell impala logos are rare...


Yes they are! I have other stuff stored away..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

One and Only 254 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for sale anymore. thanks for looking..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have 5 OG Cambell, Ca Zenith eagles with the gear ring around the chip. *


Not for sale anymore. Thanks for looking..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> Have any 2-1/4" zeniths chips left?


Will have to check..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

implala66 said:


> Chapo, you need to clean you storage more often, I wonder what else you find in the storage................


lol.... I know what I have...


----------



## 78 lincoln (Jun 27, 2010)

MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have 5 OG Cambell, Ca Zenith eagles with the gear ring around the chip. *


How much are these and are they 2.50?


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

MR.LAC said:


> lol.... I know what I have...


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have some brand new porcelain/metal Dayton and New Old Stock Original Cambell, Ca Zenith knock off chips.. Call or text me if your interested. (562)276-6005 -Chapo
> *


How much shipped to 92225


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

MR.LAC said:


> *Here I have 5 OG Cambell, Ca Zenith eagles with the gear ring around the chip. *


How much for these 5 zenith chips.I will pick up


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> How much for these 5 zenith chips.I will pick up


Nice OG Zenith Of Campbell hard to find the whole set


----------

